# Night Bowfishing



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone know what waters can be bowfished? I called the DNR, and havn't been called back yet. I will be hunting West Battle Lake and Ottertail. Any help would be appreciated.. thanks


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

are you a member of the LLBA? if not you should join as there are the group that got night fishing passed in mn. the lakes in ottertail county that are open to night fishing are eagle, north and south ten mile, big pine, and jolly ann. have you ever shot west battle before? i couldnt find carp there last year only dogfish and bullheads there is carp in the lake though.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yea, my buddy and I were just about an oz from a state record dog fish, we are gonna get it next season, we didn't even know we were close to it... i know where to get rough fish, and yes, carp... anything I can do to get west battle opened up? let me know... i'll take ya out this summer and kill a bunch


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

sounds good for this summer. the lakes the dnr is letting us try this year is final and just a "trial" season so if everyone is on there best behavior this summer hopefully in the future we can get all lakes open year round. theres some monster dogs in bl i had one pull off out on the flats by the sailboat that was HUGE we own a resort on the lake and a few of the people that stay there have caught 25lb+ carp


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

sounds like you were in the right area, if we're talkin about the same flat and sail boat... yea, there are a lot that are around the 25 lb, I have gotten a 32 off of battle and otter tail, just wanting a slightly bigger one!! too bad they are so fricken ugly, those things would make a heck of a conversation peice!! a arrowstickin outta it, with the string wavin behind it!! i know a taxidermist that is going to help me get started, I think it'd be one of the best lookin things (other than it's a big fat carp) lol we can tag some off my pontoon, it's got a couple good vatage points for findin em, and the one side of the lake is usually really calm... the best part is they are dumb, and if u find one, u find 30


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

you can review the lake list on www.landoflakesbowfishing.com


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im talkin bout the flat thats right to the east of sand bay with all the reeds by it also tried the one by the molly stark channel


----------

